# Where to buy citric acid?



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Where to buy citric acid?
Amazon has some but with shipping in weeks, and I haven't found it anywhere else...

I need it for DIY CO2


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Look in health food stores,home brew supplies and in supermarkets. . It is used in canning and home brewing , Most likely home brew suppliers would be the most expensive choice of places to buy though.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian Aquatics has it (I believe).

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

CRS Fan said:


> Canadian Aquatics has it (I believe).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


Looks like they have, for reasonable 7 bucks too, but where the heck are they? Their website has no address


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok, bosagrapes has it, here in burnaby too, for lessthan 5 bucks. Good


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

He's in Richmond or Vancouver depending on who your dealing with


----------

